# Aggressive Emu



## Mf628 (Oct 4, 2012)

About two and a half years ago, I hatched an emu from an egg. She was raised as a young chick with baby goats, and always played with them as if she was there mother, letting them climb on her and never letting them out of her sight. She has been raised with them ever since. 

About a month ago, I took the 4 goats she was with to the state fair for a week. When I came home, she suddenly became aggressive towards them, kicking and beating on them constantly. She would even chase them around the pen until they became exhausted and would hide underneath the feeders. I ended up seperating her by herself again after she kicked my market wether, creating a huge gash on his side. 

Two weeks after that, I tried reintroducing them again. I walked away for a few minutes, and when I came back there was blood everywhere and I learned that one of my doelings punctured the emu's chest with her horn while trying to defend herself. Long story short, they cannot be together without constantly fighting.

I also noted that around the time I first brought the goats back from the fair, the emu was making mating noises and walked around with a filled out chest. 

Will the emu ever get over this aggression? I noticed her making a nest over the summer (she is a female) but I have no male for her to mate with (I heard emus are induced ovulators). I really cannot keep her seperated permanently or for much longer as I have kids due in February. She has not shown any aggression toward people but doesn't have a problem pushing me out of the way to get to the goats either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 4, 2012)

I've never had emus, but my understanding is that they are a dominant and somewhat aggressive bird by nature.
Your description sounds pretty normal of what they will do, unfortunately.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

My guess is that the new smells that the goats picked up from the fair made them seem like new goats to the emu. You may have to rehome the emu.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been noticing that she is especially defensive around her "nest". I am hoping  that this is the reason that she has been getting so anxious. I will keep her seperated in the pen where her nest is until the spring time when I need to put my milkers and dry yearlings in that pen with her. Now that she is away from the goats she has calmed down to her normal puppy-like disposition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Emu do not like change. If an animal they are with is taken away and then reintroduced the Emu may show aggression. My six Emu are use to all my animals coming and going.so don't get upset about it....but sometimes the ducks or geese can get them excited and then they start chasing. I think her added aggression is because of the onset of breeding season. I would pen her in a small section near the goats for awhile. It would be nice if she can interact but not hurt them. You may let her out at night since they are not active at night and put her up at first light. It may take awhile but she should reajust  after breeding season.
Emu are not mean birds but you do need to understand how they think.


----------

